# Saturday in the Bay



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

The redfish bite was on just after sunrise. I landed a slot red on a whole shrimp and my buddy landed a fat 43" red on a mullet head. We continued to land multiple rays and blues on shrimp for the next few hours. Around 1300 on the incoming tide we hooked on to a decent sandbar, which put up a good show for our friends new to fishing. It measured 83" and was fairly thin, hooked on a bluefish head and 18/0 eagle claw. 

All in all, it was a great day away from work (finally) relaxing with friends.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like some happy campers...wtg


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are yall fishing that you can bring your dogs? My dog loves swimming but I cant find a decent place to take him.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Beast red. Nice day of fishing


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks. Were were fishing NAS. It's the best beach I know of for dogs...and good fishin.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish! Good trip !


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome redfish and nice shark. Congrats


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking reds and a sandbar in the bay!!!! Beats the hell out of dealing with red flags and getting skunked for sure. Great job guys. And gal!!! Oops almost forgot.... And dogs! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, that is one bull of a red right there. Nice sandbar as well! Looks like a fun day guys.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

awesome fish!!


----------

